# ربي هناك اشخاص يتألمون



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2012)

ربي ، هناك في الزوايا اشخاص يتألمون 
بصمت وحسرة يبكون ... 
بدموعهم منك يطلبون الرحمة والشفاء يا حنون....
منهم من يستعّد للجراحة ... املهم ان يشعروا بالراحة.... 
ومنهم من يواجهون الموت ... ولا يصدر عنهم اي صوت... 
... 
يتكلون عليك يا ربنا .... ان تعيد لهم الصحة والهنا....
ومنهم لديهم مساعدون.... واخرون وحدهم مهملون....
منك يا ربي يرجون.... المعجزات يا رب الكون.....
 وحدك القادر على كل داء ... يا الهنا يا ملك السماء ....
 برحمتك وعطفك لهم رجاء ...هبهم نعمة الشفاء ....
 .
امين 
​


----------



## شميران (23 أغسطس 2012)

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

أميييييييييييييين
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 أغسطس 2012)

تذكرت قصة قاله لى اب اعترافى عن شخص كان يعمل فى مخبز وكان يحمل سلة العيش على يده ويقود الدراجة باليد الاخرى وكان ذات يوم ان تلك السلة ثقلت عليه فما كان منه الا ان يختل وزنه ويقع فى حزن وضيق فى عز النهار فى قمة الحر وسط سخرية الناس منه,ففى وقوعه على الارض شاهد جانبه السيد المسيح واقع علىالارض وحامل صليبه

فنحن وسط الالام نرى السيد
نحن نتعب كثيرة من الالام ولكنه هى التى تؤدى الى المدينه الواسعه

ربنا يعطينا الالام ويعيننا عليه
موضوع مميز
احلى تقيم


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*حلوة خالص

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (25 أغسطس 2012)

امين
صلاه حلوه ميرسى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

صلاه رائعه كلدانيه 
االف شكر ليكي


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

شميران قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين


نورتي 
مرسي لمروورك ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أميييييييييييييين
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارككك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> تذكرت قصة قاله لى اب اعترافى عن شخص كان يعمل فى مخبز وكان يحمل سلة العيش على يده ويقود الدراجة باليد الاخرى وكان ذات يوم ان تلك السلة ثقلت عليه فما كان منه الا ان يختل وزنه ويقع فى حزن وضيق فى عز النهار فى قمة الحر وسط سخرية الناس منه,ففى وقوعه على الارض شاهد جانبه السيد المسيح واقع علىالارض وحامل صليبه
> 
> فنحن وسط الالام نرى السيد
> نحن نتعب كثيرة من الالام ولكنه هى التى تؤدى الى المدينه الواسعه
> ...


 
ربنا يبارك  ويكون معك دائما
مرسي كتير لمرورك وللتقيم الجميل
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلوة خالص*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



 مرسي كتير لمرورك وللتقيم الجميل
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

جورجينيو- قال:


> امين
> صلاه حلوه ميرسى


 
مرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صلاه رائعه كلدانيه
> االف شكر ليكي


نورتي ياقمر 
مرسي كتير لمررك الجميل
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*آمين آمين آمين*
ربنا يفرح قلبك
شكرا جداا​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين*​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> 
> شكرا جداا​​




ويفرح قلبك يارب
شكراا جزيلا لمرورك
الجميل ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## كلي أمل (6 سبتمبر 2012)

امين 

شكرآ على الصلاه


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرآ على الصلاه


 مرسي كتير لمرورك الحلو
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

صلاة رائعة  ميرسى كتير ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> صلاة رائعة ميرسى كتير ربنا يباركك​​



 نورتي ياغالية
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل​


----------

